# Serching for an Flash-extender



## xps (Mar 31, 2016)

Another gear question:
I need an usable flash extender for my Canon 580, and Nissin Di866 flashes. I bought one from amazon, but it was just an piece of card with an cheap fresenel lens - and it broke after the second usage.


Thank you a lot


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2016)

Better Beamer.


----------



## candc (Mar 31, 2016)

The better beamers really work great. They are a little bit of a hassle to put together and mount but they pack away nicely when not in use and hardly weigh anything. They fit in your camera bag like a notepad would.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2016)

Did you buy a Visual Echoes Better Beamer? I've had two of them with no problems. They are simple, but tough. If that is what broke, they should send you a new one. The replacement lenses are 8.95.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 2, 2016)

Like others have suggested...the VEBB...I was hesitant to buy/use the VEBB...but after scoring a new one off ebay...for $20...I am really happy with it!


----------

